# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Libra te lexuar me nje fryme...

## M_u_Z_a

Sado te endemi faqeve te internetit, pasuria dhe vlera e vertete e artit gjendet tjeterkund. Po ju sjell nje liste librash te cilet i kam lexuar kohet e fundit. Ju sugjeroj ti lexoni. 



*1)* *ASKUND*  i nobelistit *J.M.KOETZEE*

*2)* *GRAMATIKE E QYTETERIMEVE*  e autorit *FERNAND BRAUDEL*

*3)* *SI SHKRUAJ * gjeniut dhe shkrimtarit tim te preferuar *UMBERTO  ECO*

*4)* *PISHTARI NE VESHIN TIM*  i shkrimtarit te shquar *ELIAS  CANETTI*

*5)* *DIALOGJE* e filozofit të madh *SENECA*


*6)* *"PIANISTJA"* roman i nobelistes *Elfriede Jelinek*.

*7)* *PUSHTETI DHE LAVDIA* i te madhit te shekullit te XX, *Graaham Greene*.

*8)* *ADOLESHENTI*, një roman i pabotuar me pare ne shqip i te madhit te letrave ruse *Maksim Gorki*.

*9)* *TE PORTA E SHEN PJETRIT* dhe *LEKURAA E QENIT*, *Fatos Kongoli*.

*10)[**HENA DHE GJASHTE PENSET* roman i romancierit dhe tregimtarit të madh *Uollter Samerset Moem*.

*11)* *ZONJA PA EMER*, roman i  *Viron Gracit*.

*12)* *"MARTESA PASUAR NGA VERA"*, *Alber Camus*.

*13)* *"NJE KENAQESI E VETMUAR",  ALBER  CAMUS*

*14)* *Isac  Bashevis  Singer*.  Cmim Nobel 1978.  *Romani "SHOSHA".*. 
Vepra te tjera: "MAGJISTARI I LUBLINIT", "HIJE MBI HUDSON", "FAMILJA MOSKAT", "MANUARI"


*15)* *Salman Rushdie*.  *"Psheretima e fundit e Arapit"* 
Libra te tjerë: "VARGJET  SATANIKE", "FEMIJET E MESNATES", "TURPI", 'HARUNI DHE DETI I HISTORIVE" Një rrefim i përsosur…

*16)* *Lars Saabye Christensen*  Romani *"GJYSMEVELLAI"*
Fitues i cmimit Nordik për letersine 2002.

*17)* *John Steinbeck * Romani *"NJEREZ DHE MINJ"*Ka marrë Nobel ne 1962.

*18)* *Erasmus Desiderius* i quajtur ndryshe Erazmi i Roterdamit 
Filolog, filozof, teolog, lindur ne Roterdam te Holandes ne 1466.Emri i vërtetë GEER  GERTZ.Libri *"LAVDERIM I CMENDURISE".*

*19)* *"LIQENI I ERRESIRES", Ruth Rendell.*  Shkrimtare angleze qe endet mes romanit policor dhe trillimit psikologjik duke u futur me sukses ne te ashtequajturin "perroi i ndërgjegjës".  

*20)* *Harry Mulisch*  Hollandez. Romani  *"PROCEDURA".* Veper tjetër ATENTATI

*21)* *Irving Uallas*  Romani *FJALA*. Trajton besimin ose mosbesimin ndaj zotit qe ne lashtesi. Roman sensacional qe nuk e lëshon dot nga dora…!

*22)* *Jostein Garder,   VAJZA E POKALLEVE* Ã¢â‚¬“roman.Të tjera: *VAJZA E DREJTORIT TE CIRKUT * dhe  *BOTA E SOFIES*.

*23)* *Mihail Bulkakov   *  *"DJALLI DHE MARGARITA"(**Kete nuk e kam lexuar dhe do ia dija per nder te madh gjithkujt qe do ma ofronte kundrejt pageses)*

*24)* *James  Joyce * romani *DUBLINASIT* dhe "ULIKSI"(te cilin e pertypa me heroizem vjet.).  

*25)* *Jasunari Kavabata *   Romani *LIQENI*.Nobelist ne 1968.Veper tjetër:"DASHURI NE VENDET ME BORE…"


*26)* *Stephane Mallarme*, Simbolist i madh. Poezi.

*27)* *Paul Valery  ESE.*

*28)* *Edgar Allan Poe   Poezi dhe Ese*


*29)* *Guillaume Apollinaire* , ati, biri dhe shpirti i shenjtë i i modernitetit te fjalës dhe ngjyres, tingullit dhe figures.
Vellimi me poezi; *"TE GJITHE ZOTAT TOKESORE PLAKEN…"*

*30)* *Ezra Pound    Poezi te zgjedhura.*

*31)* *Xhon Kits*(1975-1821) Anglez.  Poezi te zgjedhura.

*32)* *Jorgos Moleskis  *  *"STERNA E DASHURIVE"* - poezi.


*Dhe i fundit ne radhe  por me shume respekt dhe vleresim per autorin dhe mikun tim Flurans Ilia i cili para nje muaji, ka botuar permbledhjen me  proza 
“Thembra e kujteses”. Ishte kenaqesi e vecante leximi dhe rileximi i ketij libri.*
.
.
.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

Jam duke rilexuar(paralelisht) dy libra te tjere(i kam perpire dikur me nje fryme). Jane *vlere* e vertete e letersise boterore. 

*1)  Romani "Shkretetira e Tartareve" 

2)  Permbledhja me proza "Gruaja me flatra" shkruar prej penes se te madhit Dino Buzzati.**
.
.*.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Qenka " ballais" kjo nga ato më lartë teksa kjo " Gruaja me Flatra" më pëlqen edhe mua sikur Muzës!
Unë do t'ju Propozoja të lexoni:
 " Heroizmat e fatbardh Pikaloshit" - nga miku im ( i ndjerë) Bedri  Dedja
" Posta e porositun"
" Gjyqi i maçokut"
" Picimulin"
" patokun në Plazh"
 Nga librat e huaj
 " Pipi çorapgjatën" të Astrides kështu që keni mundesin të përjetoni edhe një herë botën e Fëmijëve të cilën ua kemi prishur ne të rriturit!
Poshtë të Rriturit!
Rrofshin Fëmijët!

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Qenka " ballais" kjo nga ato më lartë teksa kjo " Gruaja me Flatra" më pëlqen edhe mua sikur Muzës![/B]Unë do t'ju Propozoja të lexoni:
>  " Heroizmat e fatbardh Pikaloshit" - nga miku im ( i ndjerë) Bedri  Dedja
> " Posta e porositun"
> " Gjyqi i maçokut"
> " Picimulin"
> " patokun në Plazh"
>  Nga librat e huaj
>  " Pipi çorapgjatën" të Astrides kështu që keni mundesin të përjetoni edhe një herë botën e Fëmijëve të cilën ua kemi prishur ne të rriturit!
> *Poshtë të Rriturit!
> Rrofshin Fëmijët!*


Hahahaha...
Me bere te qesh dhe me nxorre nga gjendja e amullise "mes endrres dhe zhgjendrres"...
Epo tere naten une si heroine mbi laptop dhe nuk vjen qe nuk vjen gjumi o *Preng*(pa sherr). Ke ndonje roman per "gjumin"???

----------


## Arben-30

> Ke ndonje roman per "gjumin"???


Po ka titullohet "Pilafi dhe hashashi" lol.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> [/B]Hahahaha...
> Me bere te qesh dhe me nxorre nga gjendja e amullise "mes endrres dhe zhgjendrres"...
> Epo tere naten une si heroine mbi laptop dhe nuk vjen qe nuk vjen gjumi o *Preng*(pa sherr). Ke ndonje roman per "gjumin"???


Po " Udha e blirëve" por të bë mirë edhe " Mashtrimi i Madh" i Dan BroWn teksa  " Një Burrë" të Oriana Fallacit gjithësesi do ta lexoja!
E sa për gjumin, ai i shkreti më së miri bëhet në dysh!

----------


## Pratolini

O sherri pse ja fut kot mer dak.
Kjo teta e nisi mire duke permendur Kavabaten dhe Poe, ti na flet per Brownin. E kupton dot cfare je duke katranosur apo jo ?

----------


## Preng Sherri

> O sherri pse ja fut kot mer dak.
> Kjo teta e nisi mire duke permendur Kavabaten dhe Poe, ti na flet per Brownin. E kupton dot cfare je duke katranosur apo jo ?


Tema është " Librat që lexohen me një frymë" kështu që Unë jetoj me të sotshmen dhe jo me të kaluarën!
Mua më bë nervoz shumë gjithësecili Njeri, të cilët citojn:  Aristotelin, Senekën; Platonin etj etj( makiavelin) e të cilët për kohën e Njeriut të sotshëm kanë qenë Primitiv: themë primitiv ngaqë, ata burra më lartë jo që s'kanë parë Televizor, Aeroplan e Kompjuter por s'kanë ditur as biçikletën ta ngasin, në kohën e tyre natyrishtë, në krahasim me gjyshin tim, që s'i ka Zbritur pothuajse asnjëherë biçikletës!

Pra unë MIKES sime nuk i propozova të lexojë Libra si " *Emri i Trëndafilit*" nga shkrimtari i saj i preferuar Umberto EKO ngaqë s'mund të lexohet me një frymë sepse në vete përmbanë( romani) shumë fryma - por i propozova diçka që lehtë është e kuptueshme dhe që lexohet me një frymë!

 Tashti, me fol ka del shpirti, unë MUZES sime do t'i propozoja * Fshatin Midis Ujërave" Roman ku Rolin Kryesor e luajë unë vet Prenga por që të mos më akuzonin për" modesti*" se bëra këtë gjë!
 Por në fund të fundit librin e ORIANA FALLACIT ( kohë më parë ka vdekur) " NJe BURRë" do ta lexoja patjetër - megjithëse ky libër ka të bëjë me një rrëfim autokton, personal, të përjetuar nga vet autorja - ajo këtë gjë e bë duke bashkëdyzuar faktografin -dokumentin me rrëfimin romanesk!
 Duke lexuar këtë Njeriu mëson shumë gjëra për kohën e Juntës ushtarake në greqi.

----------


## mondishall

Te them te drejten, me nje apo dy fryme pak rendesi ka, por brenda nje nate para pak ditesh lexova me kenaqesi librin, Poete te lashtesise greke  ANTOLOGJI, te cilin e ka shqiperuar dhe zgjedhur komentet z.Ilia Ballauri. Po nga e njejta pune e cmuar e z.Ilia, jam mes librit SAFO Vepra e plote. 
--------------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh!

----------


## Pratolini

> Tema është " Librat që lexohen me një frymë" kështu që Unë jetoj me të sotshmen dhe jo me të kaluarën!
> Mua më bë nervoz shumë gjithësecili Njeri, të cilët citojn:  Aristotelin, Senekën; Platonin etj etj( makiavelin) e të cilët për kohën e Njeriut të sotshëm kanë qenë Primitiv: themë primitiv ngaqë, ata burra më lartë jo që s'kanë parë Televizor, Aeroplan e Kompjuter por s'kanë ditur as biçikletën ta ngasin, në kohën e tyre natyrishtë, në krahasim me gjyshin tim, që s'i ka Zbritur pothuajse asnjëherë biçikletës!


Deri ne nje fare pike bie dakort me mendimin tend, por ka dicka. Autoret te cilet permende jane filozofe _par exellance'_ dhe filozofia eshte dinamike, zhvillohet perhere ne menyre te vazhdueshme, keshtu qe le gjithmone dicka prapa. Megjithate nuk duhet harruar se Makiaveli ( megjithese jo shume poetik ) hodhi bazat e politikes moderne, nuk duhet te harrojme qe Sun Tzu hodhi bazat e Strategjise Ushtarake ( Seneka eshte tjeter gje pastaj, eshte si nje gjysh i urte dhe naiv qe te jep limonat me trendafila per te pire )


Per t'ju rikthyer temes. Personalisht kam lexuar me nje fryme "Bota e Sofias"
Eshte permendur dhe prej teta Zanes autori Gaarder dhe librat e tij. Eshte nje liber i mbushur me informacion por qe nuk te lodh. Ka brenda tij shume filozofi por edhe pak letersi apo estetike.

----------


## desaparacidos

Te gjithe Joe R Lansdale e kam lexuar dhe e lexoj me nje fryme.

----------


## arilda

Leter femijes se palindur kurre. 
Ia vlen ta lexosh.

----------


## benseven11

Mbarova se lexuari librin The Partner.Autori John Grisham.
Shume i bukur.Historia shume interesante,Nje avokat vjedh 90 miljon dollare
te firmes ku ai punonte ne Biloxi,Missisipi ne Amerike..Vjedhjen e kryen ne nje banke ne Nassau.Vjedhja u krye pasi firma transferoi fondin ne nje llogari te saj ne Nassau.
Avokati fallsifikoi vdekjen e tij.Rrezoi makinen e tij disa jave para vjedhjes ne gremine.Ne makine ishte vete dhe ne krahun e pasagjerit kishte futur nje trup te vdekur.Kush ishte i vdekuri?(gjejeni ne liber).Pasi makina ra poshte nuk plasi, Doli nga makina.Aty afer ishte nje si pyll ku ai kish fshehur disa bidona me benzine.I hodhi  bidonat me benzine makines dhe i vuri zjarrin,makina plasi si vullkan.Nuk e pa njeri.Pas kesaj avokati iken  dhe fshihet.Policia shkon me vone gjen makinen ne tym e flake.Gjeten vetem pak kocka dhe hi,shkrumb.Kjo i la te besoje qe avokati(i zoti makines),ishte djegur,por autoritetet nuk kishin mundesi te vertetetonin shit qe ishte Patriku ne makine apo jo pasi cdo gje ishte shkrumb,hi shit..Jepet ne lajme.Me vone avokati i fshehur meson qe do behej varrimi i tij.Diku larg varrezave hipen ne nje peme dhe sheh ne largesi me dylbi ceremonine e tij te varrimit,gruan,gocen,ca shoke dhe avokatet e firmes ku kish punuar.Pastaj avokti iken ne Nasau dhe me  me vone pas tre javesh,menjehere, pasi banka merr 90 miljon te firmes,avokati shkon dhe paraqitet me pasaporte te nje avokati te firmes ku punonte dhe terheq komplet 90 miljonshin.I depoziton leket ne nje banke ne Londer me vone i con ne Malte dhe me vone ne Panama.Si perfundim shkon ne Brazil neper qytete te ndryshme me pasaporte si biznesmen Kanadez,gjen nje kirurg plastik dhe ndryshon pak formen e hundes dhe mjekres.Nryshon edhe ngjyren e flokeve i ben me te shkurtera.Ve dhe nje pale syze te holla.Merr shtepi ne nje qytet shume te vogeldhe te qete ne Brazil.Thuhet qe Brazili ka shume vende per tu fshehur
Dy pyetje menjehere lindin.
1.Te kujt qene leket,vertet i kishte firma po nga e kishin origjinen?
2.Perse Patriku(avokati),vodhi 90 miljonshin dhe abandonoi firmen.Ai mund ti bente ato miljona si avokat nga klientet per 3-4 vjet.
Leket e kishin origjinen nga lexo me poshte.
Nje biznesmen komplet batakci i quajtur Beni Aricia,kishte kontrata biznesi me shtetin per llogari te Departamentit te Mbrojtjes.Biznesi i tij ndertim Anijesh luftarake.Porosite i merrte per ndertimin e tyre nga Ministria e Mbrojtes.Ministria e mbrojtjes e paguante per Anijet e ndertuara.Problemi ishte qe Ministria e mrojtjes paguante nje shume fikse per nje Anije psh 25 miljon.
Ky beri pisllik,tejkaloi shpenzimet per nje anije duke rritur cmimet e pjeseve te anijeve rritur shpenzimet per pagesene punonjesve duke futur emra personash
fallco ne listen e punonjesve qe kish paguar.Supozojme firma kishte 8000 punonjes.ne listen e pagesave totali i punonjesve te paguar per punen nuk ishte 8mije por 80mije,8 mije ishin emra reale.Emrat e tjere ishin mashtrim.Dhe Beni kerkonte qe shteti te paguante per keto.Edhe cmimet e pjeseve pajisjeve i kishte vene shume te larta.Ministria refuzoi te paguante pasi shpenzimet ishin mbi kufirin e shpenzimeve maksimum te vene nga kontrata.Beni ngec dhe kerkon ndihme per avokate.Pasi kerkon gjen nje firme ne Misisipi ne qytetin Biloxi,Firma ishte e specializuar
per konflikte tregetie kontratash dhe drejtohej nga nje avokat i vjeter me shume experience Charles Brogan.Kushuriri i pare i Brogan ishte Senator ne Washington.Benit i pelqeu ky fakt dhe u lidh me Broganin dhe filluan te benin letrat duke kerkuar 600 miljon dollare per punen qe kish bere kompania perfshire pagesat.Me Broganin punonin edhe 3 avokate te tjere dhe Patriku(avokati me i ri ne pune qe beri vjedhjen).Me ndihmen edhe te Senatorit,firma arrin te marre 90 miljon nga shteti dhe 90 miljonshi me vone dergohet ne nje banke ne Nassau.
Vazhdon neser posti tjeter i ngjarjes,

----------


## Enii

John Grisham eshte nje nga shkrimtaret me te njohur in usa/can
me beri pershtypje kjo historia para ca kohesh lexova nje artikull per dike ne real life qe kishte dashur te bente te njejten gje , pra te fallcifikonte vdekjen e vete ky biznesmen ,...pasi ishte ne borxhe te medha ... gjoja ne  nje aksident ajror .. por e kishin kapur lol

----------


## Jack Watson

*The Reader - Bernhard Schlink*

S'po e rrefej historine si Benseven, se pastaj s'do ta lexoni.  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> Mbarova se lexuari librin The Partner.Autori John Grisham.
> Shume i bukur.Historia shume interesante,Nje avokat vjedh 90 miljon dollare
> te firmes ku ai punonte ne Biloxi,Missisipi ne Amerike..Vjedhjen e kryen ne nje banke ne Nassau.Vjedhja u krye pasi firma transferoi fondin ne nje llogari te saj ne Nassau.
> Avokati fallsifikoi vdekjen e tij.Rrezoi makinen e tij disa jave para vjedhjes ne gremine.Ne makine ishte vete dhe ne krahun e pasagjerit kishte futur nje trup te vdekur.Kush ishte i vdekuri?(gjejeni ne liber).Pasi makina ra poshte nuk plasi, Doli nga makina.Aty afer ishte nje si pyll ku ai kish fshehur disa bidona me benzine.I hodhi  bidonat me benzine makines dhe i vuri zjarrin,makina plasi si vullkan.Nuk e pa njeri.Pas kesaj avokati iken  dhe fshihet.Policia shkon me vone gjen makinen ne tym e flake.Gjeten vetem pak kocka dhe hi,shkrumb.Kjo i la te besoje qe avokati(i zoti makines),ishte djegur,por autoritetet nuk kishin mundesi te vertetetonin shit qe ishte Patriku ne makine apo jo pasi cdo gje ishte shkrumb,hi shit..Jepet ne lajme.Me vone avokati i fshehur meson qe do behej varrimi i tij.Diku larg varrezave hipen ne nje peme dhe sheh ne largesi me dylbi ceremonine e tij te varrimit,gruan,gocen,ca shoke dhe avokatet e firmes ku kish punuar.Pastaj avokti iken ne Nasau dhe me  me vone pas tre javesh,menjehere, pasi banka merr 90 miljon te firmes,avokati shkon dhe paraqitet me pasaporte te nje avokati te firmes ku punonte dhe terheq komplet 90 miljonshin.I depoziton leket ne nje banke ne Londer me vone i con ne Malte dhe me vone ne Panama.Si perfundim shkon ne Brazil neper qytete te ndryshme me pasaporte si biznesmen Kanadez,gjen nje kirurg plastik dhe ndryshon pak formen e hundes dhe mjekres.Nryshon edhe ngjyren e flokeve i ben me te shkurtera.Ve dhe nje pale syze te holla.Merr shtepi ne nje qytet shume te vogeldhe te qete ne Brazil.Thuhet qe Brazili ka shume vende per tu fshehur
> Dy pyetje menjehere lindin.
> 1.Te kujt qene leket,vertet i kishte firma po nga e kishin origjinen?
> 2.Perse Patriku(avokati),vodhi 90 miljonshin dhe abandonoi firmen.Ai mund ti bente ato miljona si avokat nga klientet per 3-4 vjet.
> Leket e kishin origjinen nga lexo me poshte.
> Nje biznesmen komplet batakci i quajtur Beni Aricia,kishte kontrata biznesi me shtetin per llogari te Departamentit te Mbrojtjes.Biznesi i tij ndertim Anijesh luftarake.Porosite i merrte per ndertimin e tyre nga Ministria e Mbrojtes.Ministria e mbrojtjes e paguante per Anijet e ndertuara.Problemi ishte qe Ministria e mrojtjes paguante nje shume fikse per nje Anije psh 25 miljon.
> ...


Kur Beni shtroi problemin e tij dhe paraqiti letrat Broganit,Brogani vendosi qe me kete ceshtje te merreshin vetem 3 avokatet e firmes dhe Patriku te lihej jashte.Te mos i tregohej asgje dhe kjo ceshtje te mbahej sekret.Kur pane letrat e Benit,avokatet e kuptuan qe kerkesa e Benit nuk kishte asnje baze per tu quajtur e drejte.Ishte mashtrim per te vjedhur nga shteti.Kerkesa ishte fallco,por duke llogaritur perfitimet nga ky pisllik avokatet nuk refuzuan ta hidhnin poshte.Patriku vuri re qe Beni Aricia shkonte shpesh ne firme dhe futej sa nga njera zyre ne tjetren dhe diskutonte me avokatet.Patrikut i beri pershtypje qe beni Aricia kurre nuk kishte shkuar ne zyren e Patrikut dhe nuk kish folur anjehere me Patrikun.
Perderisa Beni shkonte te 3 avokatet e tjere del qe ai kishte futur Firmen ne biznes per problemin e tij.Por ne firme edhe Patriku ishte Partner dhe duhet te njihte problemin e Benit.
Nuk ishte rast nje klient me nje avokat por nje klient me nje Firme qe do te thote nje klient me gjithe partneret e firmes.Patriku si partner i firmes mendoi cila ishte arsyeja qe ai ishte lene jashte?Filloi te dyshonte qe kishte nje pisllik ne kete pune.Si te merrte vesh per cfare ishin bisedimet?Pasi mendoi,arriti ne perfundimin qe duhet te pergjonte bisedat duke perdorur mikrofona te fshehte ne zyrat e partnereve.Pasi ben kerkim per mikrofona pergjimi arrin te mesoje qe ne Rome Itali shiteshin sisteme pergjimi shume te fuqishme qe mund te fshiheshin kollaj,me mikrofona te imet,te lehte per tu instaluar.Mikrofonat vinin bashke me tela te holle,nje aparature skaner,nje audio kassete qe regjistronte zerat,nje antene parabolike jo e madhe dhe kufje per te degjuar bisedat ne nje nje largesi disa milje.Sistemi ishte shume i mire dhe ideal per kete pune.Prodhuar nga nje firme ne Malajzi.Modeli i sistemit ishte katergorikisht i ndaluar te instalohej dhe perdorej ne Amerike.Patriku shkon ne Itali dhe e blen.Pasi ben nje studim si punon etj,ben nje plan dhe fillon te instaloje mikrofonat.Shfrytezonte rastet kur partneret largoheshin nga zyrat dhe s'kishte njeri.I instaloi mikrofonat ne gjithe zyrat,pervec zyres se Broganit.Brogani ishte shume i kujdeshem.Sa here qe ikte nga zyra e mbyllte me celes.Edhe kur pastrusat futeshin ne zyren e tij ai nuk ikte nga zyra.Mikrofonat aktivizoheshin menjehere nese degjohej ze.Zeri transmetohej ne nje skaner.Nje audio kasete menjehere fillonte regjistrimin.Skanerin Patriku e vuri ne nje shtepi vere prej druri komplet.Kjo shtepi e vogel ishte afer me Biloxin dhe zyrat e firmes.Ndodhej diku jashte Biloksit ne nje zone gjuetie me pyje.Kete shtepi me pak orendi dhe nje guzhine bazike,Patriko e perdorte te shtunave,te dielave dhe kur shkonte per gjueti.
U regjistrun shume kaseta,shume biseda shume te qarta ne cilesi zeri.Ne disa raste Patriku mori skanerin dhe antenen parabolike me vete,shkoi prane nje liqeni,mori nje anije te vogel me vela me qera.Te kjo anije futi skanerin,instaloi antenen parabolike si sac i vogel dhe me kufjet rrinte te degjonte te gjitha bisedat qe Beni bente me firmen dhe beheshin incizimet..Nga komplet incizimet Patriku kuptoi ne detaje pisllikun.Mori vesh qe firma kish fitur 90 miljon.Nga ky 90 miljonsh 30% te tij dmth 30 miljon do i merrte firma si shperblim per punen dhe 60 miljon Beni.Me vone ato i thone Benit dhe Beni nevrikoset duke u kerkuar qe firma te merrte vetem 10 miljon.Firma refuzoi.Beni terbohet dhe filloi sherri.Beni i pyet se sa do te paguhet senatori.Brogani i thote kjo nuk eshte puna jote.Beni nxehet si sqeka puna ime,jane parate e mia.30 miljone jane parate e firmes jo te tuat i pergjigjet Brogani.Beni del nga firma duke share.Me vone Patriku nga pergjimet merr vesh qe ne fshehtesi firma kish bere plan ta pushonte nga puna Patrikun.Patriku organizoi te gjitha kaseta.Preu pjese shiritash pa vlere,i vuri etikete titull cdo kasete dhe date kur ishte bere regjistrimi.Patriku merr vesh qe pas disa ditesh firma do i transferonte 90 miljone ne
nje banke ne Nasau Bahama
Ky nuk ishte problemi i vetem i Patrikut.Patriku kishte probleme me gruan,nuk e besonte dyshonte qe ajo kishte marrdhenie me nje tjeter.Patriku instaloi mikrofona te fshehte ne shtepi.Nje mikrofon ishte instaluar per te pergjuar bisedat ne telefon qe gruaja(Trudi) bente kur Patriku nuk ishte ne shtepi.
Del qe Trudi kishte mardhenje me Lancen qe e kish njohur qe ne shkolle te mesme dhe i kish ruajtur mardheniet intime.Sa here qe Lance,nje gangster me te kaluar kriminale,burgosur per trafike droge,shkonte ne shtepine e Trudit,Patriku nuk ishte ne shtepi.Patriku e njihte Lancen dhe shoqerine e tij nje tufe kriminelesh,ish te burgosur.Patriku e dinte se ku shkonte dhe pinte me shoqerine e tij Lance.Keto fakte te reja e alarmuan.Marrdhenie per nje kohe te gjate.Patriku dhe Trudi kishin nje vajze te vogel.Ishte vajza vertet e tij???Patriku i merr goces nje pike te vogel gjaku nga gishti dhe shkon ne nje laborator ne spital dhe paguan per analizat"kush eshte babai".Nga analizat e ADN-se del qe patriku nuk eshte babai i saj..
vazhdon....

----------


## benseven11

> Kur Beni shtroi problemin e tij dhe paraqiti letrat Broganit,Brogani vendosi qe me kete ceshtje te merreshin vetem 3 avokatet e firmes dhe Patriku te lihej jashte.Te mos i tregohej asgje dhe kjo ceshtje te mbahej sekret.Kur pane letrat e Benit,avokatet e kuptuan qe kerkesa e Benit nuk kishte asnje baze per tu quajtur e drejte.Ishte mashtrim per te vjedhur nga shteti.Kerkesa ishte fallco,por duke llogaritur perfitimet nga ky pisllik avokatet nuk refuzuan ta hidhnin poshte.Patriku vuri re qe Beni Aricia shkonte shpesh ne firme dhe futej sa nga njera zyre ne tjetren dhe diskutonte me avokatet.Patrikut i beri pershtypje qe beni Aricia kurre nuk kishte shkuar ne zyren e Patrikut dhe nuk kish folur anjehere me Patrikun.
> Perderisa Beni shkonte te 3 avokatet e tjere del qe ai kishte futur Firmen ne biznes per problemin e tij.Por ne firme edhe Patriku ishte Partner dhe duhet te njihte problemin e Benit.
> Nuk ishte rast nje klient me nje avokat por nje klient me nje Firme qe do te thote nje klient me gjithe partneret e firmes.Patriku si partner i firmes mendoi cila ishte arsyeja qe ai ishte lene jashte?Filloi te dyshonte qe kishte nje pisllik ne kete pune.Si te merrte vesh per cfare ishin bisedimet?Pasi mendoi,arriti ne perfundimin qe duhet te pergjonte bisedat duke perdorur mikrofona te fshehte ne zyrat e partnereve.Pasi ben kerkim per mikrofona pergjimi arrin te mesoje qe ne Rome Itali shiteshin sisteme pergjimi shume te fuqishme qe mund te fshiheshin kollaj,me mikrofona te imet,te lehte per tu instaluar.Mikrofonat vinin bashke me tela te holle,nje aparature skaner,nje audio kassete qe regjistronte zerat,nje antene parabolike jo e madhe dhe kufje per te degjuar bisedat ne nje nje largesi disa milje.Sistemi ishte shume i mire dhe ideal per kete pune.Prodhuar nga nje firme ne Malajzi.Modeli i sistemit ishte katergorikisht i ndaluar te instalohej dhe perdorej ne Amerike.Patriku shkon ne Itali dhe e blen.Pasi ben nje studim si punon etj,ben nje plan dhe fillon te instaloje mikrofonat.Shfrytezonte rastet kur partneret largoheshin nga zyrat dhe s'kishte njeri.I instaloi mikrofonat ne gjithe zyrat,pervec zyres se Broganit.Brogani ishte shume i kujdeshem.Sa here qe ikte nga zyra e mbyllte me celes.Edhe kur pastrusat futeshin ne zyren e tij ai nuk ikte nga zyra.Mikrofonat aktivizoheshin menjehere nese degjohej ze.Zeri transmetohej ne nje skaner.Nje audio kasete menjehere fillonte regjistrimin.Skanerin Patriku e vuri ne nje shtepi vere prej druri komplet.Kjo shtepi e vogel ishte afer me Biloxin dhe zyrat e firmes.Ndodhej diku jashte Biloksit ne nje zone gjuetie me pyje.Kete shtepi me pak orendi dhe nje guzhine bazike,Patriko e perdorte te shtunave,te dielave dhe kur shkonte per gjueti.
> U regjistrun shume kaseta,shume biseda shume te qarta ne cilesi zeri.Ne disa raste Patriku mori skanerin dhe antenen parabolike me vete,shkoi prane nje liqeni,mori nje anije te vogel me vela me qera.Te kjo anije futi skanerin,instaloi antenen parabolike si sac i vogel dhe me kufjet rrinte te degjonte te gjitha bisedat qe Beni bente me firmen dhe beheshin incizimet..Nga komplet incizimet Patriku kuptoi ne detaje pisllikun.Mori vesh qe firma kish fitur 90 miljon.Nga ky 90 miljonsh 30% te tij dmth 30 miljon do i merrte firma si shperblim per punen dhe 60 miljon Beni.Me vone ato i thone Benit dhe Beni nevrikoset duke u kerkuar qe firma te merrte vetem 10 miljon.Firma refuzoi.Beni terbohet dhe filloi sherri.Beni i pyet se sa do te paguhet senatori.Brogani i thote kjo nuk eshte puna jote.Beni nxehet si sqeka puna ime,jane parate e mia.30 miljone jane parate e firmes jo te tuat i pergjigjet Brogani.Beni del nga firma duke share.Me vone Patriku nga pergjimet merr vesh qe ne fshehtesi firma kish bere plan ta pushonte nga puna Patrikun.Patriku organizoi te gjitha kaseta.Preu pjese shiritash pa vlere,i vuri etikete titull cdo kasete dhe date kur ishte bere regjistrimi.Patriku merr vesh qe pas disa ditesh firma do i transferonte 90 miljone ne
> nje banke ne Nasau Bahama
> Ky nuk ishte problemi i vetem i Patrikut.Patriku kishte probleme me gruan,nuk e besonte dyshonte qe ajo kishte marrdhenie me nje tjeter.Patriku instaloi mikrofona te fshehte ne shtepi.Nje mikrofon ishte instaluar per te pergjuar bisedat ne telefon qe gruaja(Trudi) bente kur Patriku nuk ishte ne shtepi.
> Del qe Trudi kishte mardhenje me Lancen qe e kish njohur qe ne shkolle te mesme dhe i kish ruajtur mardheniet intime.Sa here qe Lance,nje gangster me te kaluar kriminale,burgosur per trafike droge,shkonte ne shtepine e Trudit,Patriku nuk ishte ne shtepi.Patriku e njihte Lancen dhe shoqerine e tij nje tufe kriminelesh,ish te burgosur.Patriku e dinte se ku shkonte dhe pinte me shoqerine e tij Lance.Keto fakte te reja e alarmuan.Marrdhenie per nje kohe te gjate.Patriku dhe Trudi kishin nje vajze te vogel.Ishte vajza vertet e tij???Patriku i merr goces nje pike te vogel gjaku nga gishti dhe shkon ne nje laborator ne spital dhe paguan per analizat"kush eshte babai".Nga analizat e ADN-se del qe patriku nuk eshte babai i saj..
> vazhdon....


I stresuar nga telashet,Patriku duke ikur me makine sheh nje varke me vela diku ne horizont.I pelqeu shume dhe po enderronte se sa bukur do ishte te jetonte larg ketyre halleve diku larg....dhe ti linte gjithe hallet mbrapa.Nje mendim i lindi ne koke,jeta e tij kishte marr fund,firma do e pushonte nga puna,gruaja e kish tradhetuar,goca nuk ishte e tij.Po sikur te vidhte 90miljonet ne Nasau pasi te depozitoheshin atje dhe te fshihej diku larg?90 miljon dollaret do depozitoheshin ne Nasau perkohsisht pasi ceshtja e Benit me qeverine akoma nuk ishte mbyllur.Te vidhte dhe fshihej?Po ku te fshihej,ku te jetonte?Kishte lexuar qe Brazili ka shume vende per te jetuar ne fshehtesi me identitet tjeter.Kish lexuar qe shume kriminele lufte te Gjermanise ne luften e dyte boterore ishin strehuar ne fshehtesi ne Brazil,dhe pak ne Argjentine dhe Kili.Duhet te krijonte nje pashaporte fallco per veten e tij dhe te priste per te marre vesh daten kur do depozitoheshin 90 miljonet ne Nasau.Pastaj te ikte ne Nasau dhe me vone ne Brazil.Rregulloi pashaporten fallco me identitet te nje biznesmeni kanadez.Rregulloi nje pashaporte tjeter me fytyren e tij dhe emrin e nje partneri te firmes.Kjo do i duhej per te vjedhur 90 miljonshin nga Nasau.
Gjate diteve qe Patriku po mendonte keto gjera shkon ne nje azil per te takaur nje plak 81 vjec,mik i tij.Plakun e kish njohur si deshmitar ne nje rast gjyqi ku Patriku si rezultat i deshmise se plakut per nje aksident rruge,patriku kish fituar 2,5 miljon dollare.Plaku jetonte per shume kohe i vetmuar,gruja i kish vdek.Nje kusheri e kish ne kalifornia dhe nje mbese diku nuk dihej.Nuk kishte fare lidhje me to,as telefona as vizita dhe nuk i kish pare prej shume kohesh.Plaku semuret dhe Patriku e con ne nje azil nen kujdesin e infermiereve.
Kur shkon ne azil plaku sa kishte vdekur.lajmeron nje kishe dhe nje shtepi funeralesh dhe porosit nje arkivol per plakun.Te nesermen Patriku merr vesh nga pergjimet e mikrofonave qe pas 1 jave firma do dergonte 90 miljon ne Nasau.Nuk kishte shume kohe duhet te ikte,te zhdukej.Vdekja e plakut i dha idene gjeniale te djegjes se makines me plakun brenda,Njerezit do mendonin qe pas aksidentit,Patriku u dogj.Te shpia funeraleve arkivoli u vu per ceremonine e fundit.Kur vajti Patriku,te salla e funeralit nuk kishte njeri dhe i merr celesin drejtorit te funeralit per te futur ca relike te plakut brenda ne arkivol.Merr makinen dhe shkon gjen tre blloqe betoni qe perdoren ne vend te tullave per ndertim shtepish,
I merr tre blloqet ne nje cante,futet ne shtepine e funeralit,heq plakun nga arkivoli dhe fut 3 copat e betonit aty per ti dhene peshe arkivokit.Mbyll arkivolin me celes.E merr kufomen e plakut dhe e fut ne makine dhe e con te shtepia ne pyll qe ai e perdorte kur shkonte per gjah.Te nesermen arkivolin e plakut e leshojne ne nje grope ne varreza i fusin ca lopata dheu dhe nje gur varri me emrin e tij siper.
Patriku ishte gati te inskenonte vdekjen e tij fallco.Studion rrugen diku afer Biloksit dhe gjen diku vendin ideal ku duhej te rrezohej makina.Gjen disa bidona plastike qumeshti 1 gallon bosh dhe shkon dhe blen benzine.I con bidonat poshte diku afer vendit ku makina do rrezohej.Te nesermen Patriku fut plakun ne makine dhe niset.Disa milje para se ti afrohej vendit ku do bente aksidentin ndalon ne nje stacion karburanti dhe e mbush serbatorin e makines plot me benzine.I afrohet vendit ku do rrezonte makinen,ben nje frenim te forte ne rruge per te lene shenjat e gomave per policine me vone dhe makina zbret poshte plumb.Perplaset me ne fund dhe ne moment nje ballon si fllucke del nga timoni i makines dhe e mbron Patrikun nga trauma e goditjes.Per fat Patriku skish pesuar asgje,ishte ne rregull.Me shpejtesi del nga makina.Kishte rrezik qe makina te plaste nga momenti ne moment.Vrapon te vendi ku kish fsheur bidonet dhe ja fut bidonat brenda makines.I ve zjarrin dhe nje zhurme e tmerrshme si bombe.Flaka ngjitet lart si vullkan,Iken dhe fshihet ne pyll.Me vone dikush pa zjarrin dhe lajmeron policine,Policia identifikon nga targa qe makina ishte e Patrikut dhe besohet qe Patriku eshte djegur shkrumb.Por nuk kishte asnje mundesi te vertetohej qe Patriku ka qene ne makine.Gjeten pak eshtra aty.E merr vesh media dhe lajmerohet ne shtyp dhe televizion.Organizohet per dy dite varrimi.Patriku i fshehur pergjon telefonatat ne firme
dhe degjon dialoget.Partneret ishin te gezuar qe Patriku u dogj lol.Tamam ne kohen e duhur tha njeri nga partneret.Merr vesh gruja e tij dhe fillon te kerkoje ne dokumentat e patrikut ne pune dhe aty gjen nje dokument Siguracion Jete te Patrikut(Life insurance) ku cilesohej qe ne rast se Patriku vdes gruaja e tij do paguhet nga firma e siguracioneve 2 miljon $.
Trudi shkon ne kompanine e siguracioneve ben letrat dhe fiton 2 miljonshin.Pas dy ditesh behet ceremonia e varrimit qe Patriku e sheh ne largesi me dylbi nga nje peme.Patriku niset per ne nasau dhe per dy dite arrin atje.Te nesermen shkon ne banke menjehere pasi firma depozitoi 90 miljon.Paraqet pashaporten me emrin e nje partneri te firmes dhe merr leket komplet ne nje cante.merr shpejt nje taksi dhe shkon ne aeroport dhe pret nje bilete per ne Rio de Zhaneiro Brazil dhe iken.
Pas disa ditesh firma telefonon banken ne nasau dhe merr vesh qe leket jane terjequr komplet.Brogan pyet kush i ka terhequr dhe nepunesi i bankes i jep emrin e nje partneri te firmes ne Biloxi.Absurde,partneri kish qene ne firme dhe nuk kish shkuar ne Nassau.Brogan u alarmua,partneret e marrin vesh qe leket jane vjedhur.Po nga kush?Lajmerohet policia ne Nassau dhe firmes i dergohen pamjet e klientit qe kish terhequr 90 miljon.Pamjet ishin marre nga video kamerat e instaluara ne banke.
Pamjet i dergohen firmes dhe ato menjehere shohin dhe njohin Patrikun.Partneret terbohen.Patriku qenka gjalle,ka ik ne Nassau dhe ka vjedhur 90 miljonet me pashaporte fallco....
Firma nuk e ben publike kete fakt,e mban te fshehte dhe lajmeron Beni Arician.Beni Aricia kerkon dhe gjen nje firme private ne Washington e specializuar per te gjetur persona te humbur,persona qe kishin kryer vjedhje te medha dhe fshehur,fuxhitive burgjesh etj.Drejtori i firmes Stefano ben pazar dhe i thote qe fillimi per kerkim kushton 50 mije.Kerkojne per ca kohe,Stefano krijon nje grup dhe e dergon per kerkim.Asnje rezultat.Beni paguan perseri dhe perseri asgje.Nje dite Stefano merr njetelefonate anonime ku thuhej qe dikush e kish pare Patrikun.Ky pyet Stefano?Duhet paguash dhe te them se ku eshte i thote anonimi.Stefano paguan dhe i thuhet qe Patriku eshte ne Brazil.Stefano dergon ekipin ne brazil me fotografite e Patrikut.Stefano lidhet me nje firme detektivesh ne brazil dhe paguan braziliane per kerkim.Ekipi u shpernda ne qytete te ndryshme.Jutregua fotografia njerezve neper kisha,spitale,shkolla,bare, etj dhe asnje rezultat.
Patriku e dinte qe dikush ishte vene ne kerkim te tij.vajtja ne banken e Nasaut dhe ekspozimi i fytyres se tij kundrejt kamerave ne banke kish shume mundesi ta kishin identifikuar ate dhe te njihej si Patrik nga firma.Patriku ishte i sigurte qe pas kaq kohesh partneret dhe Beni e dinin qe ai ishte gjalle dhe i fshehur diku ne Brazil.
Pas vdekjes fallco Patriku kish ndaluar ne nje dyqn librash dhe kish blere nje pako kurs per te mesuar Portugalisht(Ne brazil flitet portugalisht).Dikush e kish njohur dhe i kishte folur.Gjate kohes ne Portugali patriku shkeputet ne Europe disa here dhe ben kurse per te mesuar portugalisht dhe e meson mire.Rregullon nje pashaporte fallco me emer Dani Desilva.Qarkullon ne Brazil me kete pashaporte ne qytete te ndryshme per te pare cili qytet ishte me i mire per tu fshehur.Si perfundim gjen nje qytet te vogel te qete te bukur ne kufi me Paraguajin dhe merr nje shtepi aty dhe blen nje makine BMW.
Duke qene ne merak se mos dikush e kapte nga detektivet qe e kerkonin Patriku shkon ne nje zyre Avokatie ne qytet.Aty njeh Eva Miranda,avokate dhe i prezantohet si biznesmen kanadez.
Pas ca kohesh krijojne miqesi dhe miqesia shkon me tej ne dashuri.Patriku i tregon te verteten perse ai ndodhej ne ate qytet dhe i beson asaj llogarite e bankave ku ai kishte transferuar 90 miljone.Miranda pagoi nje firme private qe instaloi ne shtepine e Patrikut nje sistem alarmi te heshtur pa zhurme qe aktivizohej kur dikush perpiqej te futej ne shtepine e tij,dhe menjehere lajmerohej policia.Per rast te tille ekstrem Patriku i tha Eves qe ai nese kapej ajo duhet te transferonte menjehere fondin duke e shperndare ne copa ne banka te tjera. vazhdon.....

----------


## benseven11

> I stresuar nga telashet,Patriku duke ikur me makine sheh nje varke me vela diku ne horizont.I pelqeu shume dhe po enderronte se sa bukur do ishte te jetonte larg ketyre halleve diku larg....dhe ti linte gjithe hallet mbrapa.Nje mendim i lindi ne koke,jeta e tij kishte marr fund,firma do e pushonte nga puna,gruaja e kish tradhetuar,goca nuk ishte e tij.Po sikur te vidhte 90miljonet ne Nasau pasi te depozitoheshin atje dhe te fshihej diku larg?90 miljon dollaret do depozitoheshin ne Nasau perkohsisht pasi ceshtja e Benit me qeverine akoma nuk ishte mbyllur.Te vidhte dhe fshihej?Po ku te fshihej,ku te jetonte?Kishte lexuar qe Brazili ka shume vende per te jetuar ne fshehtesi me identitet tjeter.Kish lexuar qe shume kriminele lufte te Gjermanise ne luften e dyte boterore ishin strehuar ne fshehtesi ne Brazil,dhe pak ne Argjentine dhe Kili.Duhet te krijonte nje pashaporte fallco per veten e tij dhe te priste per te marre vesh daten kur do depozitoheshin 90 miljonet ne Nasau.Pastaj te ikte ne Nasau dhe me vone ne Brazil.Rregulloi pashaporten fallco me identitet te nje biznesmeni kanadez.Rregulloi nje pashaporte tjeter me fytyren e tij dhe emrin e nje partneri te firmes.Kjo do i duhej per te vjedhur 90 miljonshin nga Nasau.
> Gjate diteve qe Patriku po mendonte keto gjera shkon ne nje azil per te takaur nje plak 81 vjec,mik i tij.Plakun e kish njohur si deshmitar ne nje rast gjyqi ku Patriku si rezultat i deshmise se plakut per nje aksident rruge,patriku kish fituar 2,5 miljon dollare.Plaku jetonte per shume kohe i vetmuar,gruja i kish vdek.Nje kusheri e kish ne kalifornia dhe nje mbese diku nuk dihej.Nuk kishte fare lidhje me to,as telefona as vizita dhe nuk i kish pare prej shume kohesh.Plaku semuret dhe Patriku e con ne nje azil nen kujdesin e infermiereve.
> Kur shkon ne azil plaku sa kishte vdekur.lajmeron nje kishe dhe nje shtepi funeralesh dhe porosit nje arkivol per plakun.Te nesermen Patriku merr vesh nga pergjimet e mikrofonave qe pas 1 jave firma do dergonte 90 miljon ne Nasau.Nuk kishte shume kohe duhet te ikte,te zhdukej.Vdekja e plakut i dha idene gjeniale te djegjes se makines me plakun brenda,Njerezit do mendonin qe pas aksidentit,Patriku u dogj.Te shpia funeraleve arkivoli u vu per ceremonine e fundit.Kur vajti Patriku,te salla e funeralit nuk kishte njeri dhe i merr celesin drejtorit te funeralit per te futur ca relike te plakut brenda ne arkivol.Merr makinen dhe shkon gjen tre blloqe betoni qe perdoren ne vend te tullave per ndertim shtepish,
> I merr tre blloqet ne nje cante,futet ne shtepine e funeralit,heq plakun nga arkivoli dhe fut 3 copat e betonit aty per ti dhene peshe arkivokit.Mbyll arkivolin me celes.E merr kufomen e plakut dhe e fut ne makine dhe e con te shtepia ne pyll qe ai e perdorte kur shkonte per gjah.Te nesermen arkivolin e plakut e leshojne ne nje grope ne varreza i fusin ca lopata dheu dhe nje gur varri me emrin e tij siper.
> Patriku ishte gati te inskenonte vdekjen e tij fallco.Studion rrugen diku afer Biloksit dhe gjen diku vendin ideal ku duhej te rrezohej makina.Gjen disa bidona plastike qumeshti 1 gallon bosh dhe shkon dhe blen benzine.I con bidonat poshte diku afer vendit ku makina do rrezohej.Te nesermen Patriku fut plakun ne makine dhe niset.Disa milje para se ti afrohej vendit ku do bente aksidentin ndalon ne nje stacion karburanti dhe e mbush serbatorin e makines plot me benzine.I afrohet vendit ku do rrezonte makinen,ben nje frenim te forte ne rruge per te lene shenjat e gomave per policine me vone dhe makina zbret poshte plumb.Perplaset me ne fund dhe ne moment nje ballon si fllucke del nga timoni i makines dhe e mbron Patrikun nga trauma e goditjes.Per fat Patriku skish pesuar asgje,ishte ne rregull.Me shpejtesi del nga makina.Kishte rrezik qe makina te plaste nga momenti ne moment.Vrapon te vendi ku kish fsheur bidonet dhe ja fut bidonat brenda makines.I ve zjarrin dhe nje zhurme e tmerrshme si bombe.Flaka ngjitet lart si vullkan,Iken dhe fshihet ne pyll.Me vone dikush pa zjarrin dhe lajmeron policine,Policia identifikon nga targa qe makina ishte e Patrikut dhe besohet qe Patriku eshte djegur shkrumb.Por nuk kishte asnje mundesi te vertetohej qe Patriku ka qene ne makine.Gjeten pak eshtra aty.E merr vesh media dhe lajmerohet ne shtyp dhe televizion.Organizohet per dy dite varrimi.Patriku i fshehur pergjon telefonatat ne firme
> dhe degjon dialoget.Partneret ishin te gezuar qe Patriku u dogj lol.Tamam ne kohen e duhur tha njeri nga partneret.Merr vesh gruja e tij dhe fillon te kerkoje ne dokumentat e patrikut ne pune dhe aty gjen nje dokument Siguracion Jete te Patrikut(Life insurance) ku cilesohej qe ne rast se Patriku vdes gruaja e tij do paguhet nga firma e siguracioneve 2 miljon $.
> Trudi shkon ne kompanine e siguracioneve ben letrat dhe fiton 2 miljonshin.Pas dy ditesh behet ceremonia e varrimit qe Patriku e sheh ne largesi me dylbi nga nje peme.Patriku niset per ne nasau dhe per dy dite arrin atje.Te nesermen shkon ne banke menjehere pasi firma depozitoi 90 miljon.Paraqet pashaporten me emrin e nje partneri te firmes dhe merr leket komplet ne nje cante.merr shpejt nje taksi dhe shkon ne aeroport dhe pret nje bilete per ne Rio de Zhaneiro Brazil dhe iken.
> Pas disa ditesh firma telefonon banken ne nasau dhe merr vesh qe leket jane terjequr komplet.Brogan pyet kush i ka terhequr dhe nepunesi i bankes i jep emrin e nje partneri te firmes ne Biloxi.Absurde,partneri kish qene ne firme dhe nuk kish shkuar ne Nassau.Brogan u alarmua,partneret e marrin vesh qe leket jane vjedhur.Po nga kush?Lajmerohet policia ne Nassau dhe firmes i dergohen pamjet e klientit qe kish terhequr 90 miljon.Pamjet ishin marre nga video kamerat e instaluara ne banke.
> Pamjet i dergohen firmes dhe ato menjehere shohin dhe njohin Patrikun.Partneret terbohen.Patriku qenka gjalle,ka ik ne Nassau dhe ka vjedhur 90 miljonet me pashaporte fallco....
> ...


Shqetesimi per te mos u kapur ne befasi e detyroi Patrikun te bente nje marreveshje me Even.Cdo dite midis ores 4pm-6pm ai do ta merrte ne telefon Even per ta siguruar qe cdo gje eshte ok.Sikur une te kapem thote Patriku asaj nuk do kesh telefonata prej meje.Cfare duhet te bej i thote Eva pastaj?Duhet te zhdukesh,behesh person me emer tjeter,pashaporte tjeter,largohesh nga Brazili dhe i jep instruksione.Eva rregullon nje pashaporte fallco me emer Lea.....,per ta pasur gati ne cdo rast dhe arratisur nga Brazili.

Nje pikepyetje i rrinte gjithmone ne koke Patrikut.Kush ishte vene ne kerkim te tij,personat,emrat firma e detektiveve ne Amerike kush qe?Pasi e diskuton me Even,vendosin qe te lidhen me nje firme detektivesh me reputacion.Eva gjen nje firme me shume reputacion me elemente shume inteligjente ish agjente te Cias/FBI.Firma e kishte qendren ne Atlanta Xhorxhia.Firma njihej me emrin Pluto Grup.Eva i merr ne telefon dhe diskuton,kerkon ndihme dhe paguan aq sa kerkon firma.Pas pak kohesh Eva merr telefon nga Pluto Grup dhe meson qe Patriko ishte nen kerkim nga njerez te firmes se Stefanos ne Washington dhe firma financohej nga Beni Aricia per kerkim.Grupi i kerkimit ishte i shperndare ne Brazil.1 amerikan dhe pjesa tjeter brazilian,nje perzjerje mercenaresh ushtrie,ish kriminelesh dhe detektivesh profesioniste.Eva merr informacion me hollesi per firmen e Stefanos dhe Pluto grup do e lajmeronte perseri per fakte te reja.Kishin kaluar 4 vjet qe nga koha e vdekjes fallco te Patrikut dhe njerezit e derguar nga Stefano nuk kishin gjetur gje.Beni Aricia kishte bere shume pagesa dhe i kishin ngelur vetem 2 miljon dollare nga pasuria e tij.
Nje dite Stefanos i vjen nje telefonate anonime.1 miljon dollare dhe do marresh adresen e sakte ku eshte Patriku ne Brazil.Stefano refuzoi.Ishte shume.I ulet cmimi 50%.Stefano pranon.
Dergon leket ne llogarine e bankes qe i thuhet ne telefon dhe i jepet adresa e shtepise e nje qyteti te vogel ne kufi me Paraguajin.Stefano lajmeron kapon e grupit ne Brazil dhe grupi  i shperndare rigrupohet dhe ben plan.Vezhgojne shtepine te maskuar,marrin ne fshehtesi fotografi te Patrikut duke shkuar te makina e tij dhe i dergojne faks Stefanos qe qytetari brazilian Danio desilva eshte ne te vertete Patriku.E gjetem konfirmon amerikani duke krahasuar fotografite e patrikut ne Amerike dhe ato ne Brazil.Grupi nuk hidhet ne sulm menjehere per ta kap por thjesht po e vezhgonte per disa kohe per te pare se ku shkonte Patriku,a shkonte ne banke dhe ku.A takohej me njeri dhe ke.Pas disa ditesh bejne planin e kapjes.
Kishin pare qe Patriku cdo dite ne mengjez dilte dhe bente vrap per ta mbajtur veten aktiv dhe ne forme.Vrapi shkonte disa milje duke kaluar qytetin dhe vazhduar ne zona pa banesa.
Grupi gjen vendin me te pershtatshem jashte qytetit per te kap Patrikun.Tek Ai vend anes rruges do vendosnin nje makine ku dikush nga grupi nje brazilian do bente sikur po rregullonte makinen me difekt.Grupi do rrinte i fshehur rrotull.Patriku fillon vrapin nje mengjez si zakonisht.Jashte qytetit pa nje makine dhe dike qe po punonte ne te.Duke vrapuar po i afrohej makines.Braziliani e godet ne befasi dhe e rrezon ne toke.Grupi hidhet ne sulm dhe patrikun e fusin te lidhur ne furgon dhe furgoni largohet me shpejtesi,kalon kufirin brazilin dhe futet ne paraguaj.Furgoni ndalon ne nje shtepi te vetmuar.Te gjithe futen aty.Patriku torturohet per 5 ore me elektroshok,drogohet per te folur.Krijohen shume plage dhe djegje ne trup.Pasi mohon cdo gje per 90 miljonshin arrin te tregoje emrin e Eva Mirandes.
Vazhdon

----------


## benseven11

Eva merr ne telefon Patrikun.Asnje pergjigje.Merr nje cike me vone asnje pergjigje.Shkon me makine te shtepia e Patrikut,vetem kalon dhe nuk ndalon dhe sheh makinen e parkuar te Patrikut.E kuptoi qe e kishin kapur.E alarmuar shkon ne punen e vet merr ca dokumenta dhe telefonon nga celulari zyren e drejtorit te FBI-se ne Washington.Cutter drejtori del ne telefon.Pasi prezantohet me emer te genjeshtert,Eva i tregon qe firma e Stefanos ka kapur patrikun dhe po e torturon.Kjo ishte komplet nje hamendje e saj.Ku eshte Patriku.Nuk e di i thote ajo.Ka qene ne Brazil.Njerzit e Stefanos po e torturojne dhe i kerkoi drejtorit te kontaktonte Stefanon,nderprisnin torturat ne shkembim te 90 miljoneve.Cutter merr urgjent ne telefon cunat e tij dhe dergojne grupin te shtepia e Stefanos ne Washington.Gruaja e Stefanos hap deren dhe agjentet e FBI tregojne nje urdher gjykate per arrestimin e Stefanos si dhe per marrjen ne pyetje.Pasi i bejne presion kooperim me FBI-ne bej si te themi ne FBI-je ose perndryshe te fusim ne burg per torturat,Stefanon e shtrydhin ne pyetje dhe Stefano detyrohet te telefonoje kapon e grupit,te nderprese torturat dhe marre nje doktor per te mjekuar plaget e Patrikut.Me vone u vendos qe ne nje aeroport grupi do ja dorzonte Patrikun FBI-se.Eva me pasaporten fallco largohet nga Brazili dhe hyn ne Amerike.TRansferon fondet ne disa banka te tjera.Grupi e fut Patrikun ne nje furgon dhe shkon ne nje aeroport ku i kish thene Stefano.Nje avjon i FBI se ulet dhe dy agjente te FBI se dalin dhe nisen drejt furgonit,Grupi del nga furgoni dhe len brenda vetem Patrikun.Agjentet marrin furgonin i afrohen Avionit dhe e marrin Patrikun dhe e fusin ne avjon.Avjoni largohet.Patrikun e fusin ne nje spital ne Biloxi.Lajmerohet policia qe Patriku eshte arrestuar,lajmerohet media(shtypi televizioni),Te gjithe u habiten.Patriku i kerkon doktorit ta zgjase sa me shume te jete e mundur sherimin e plageve te tij.Nuk donte te shkonte ne burg.Ekzakt ne diten kur ndodhi djegja e makines u raportua si i humbur nje djale i ri ne policine e Biloxit nga e jema.Djali kishte pas sherre me te jemen dhe ishte larguar nga shtepia per shume kohe dhe jetonte ne nje pyll afer biloxit aty ku Patriku kishte shtepine e veres.Dyshohej qe Patriku te kishte vrare kete djelin dhe fallsifikuar vdekjen e tij pasi ne makine u gjeten kocka.
Ky djali kishte blere nje pushke gjahu dhe e kalonte diten gjueti dhe e njihte Patrikun dhe shkonte shpesh te shtepia e tij ne pyll.Ne shtepine ne pyll patriku kishte fshehur kasetat me incizimet si dhe dosje me dokumenta qe vertetonin sa te kurruptuar dhe aktivitetin kriminal te firmes dhe beni Aricia.ne Spital patriku ruhet 24/7 nga Policia.Patriku merr menjehere ne telefon nje shokun e tij te shkolles,avokat,Sandy qe vjen menjehere dhe e tkon ne Spital.Aty vendoset qe Sandy do behej avokati mbrojtes i Patrikut.
Me ardhjen ne Biloxi Gazetat shkruanin qe FBI kishte dale me akt padi per krim kapital,vrasjen e djalit per te maskuar vdekjen e Patrikut.Kjo nuk ishte e vertetuar me prova,por FBI-ja besonte qe patriku e kishte vrare.
Nje aktPadi tjeter ishte vjedhje e 90 miljoneve
Nje akt padi per divorc nga Trudi,gruaja
Nje akt padi nga agjensia e inshurancave ku kerkohej qe trudi te paguante mbrapsht 2 miljonshin e marre pasi Patriku ishte gjalle.
Patriku i tregon komplet Planin e tij,aventurat,cfare kishte bere,provat qe Firma dhe beni Aricia ishin te korruptuar.
Sandi e pyet Patrikun nese ai e kish vrare djalon dhe futur ne makine,per te maskuar djegjen.Patriku i tregon qe ai djali eshte gjalle.patriku i kish nxjerr djalit nje pashaporte fallco me social security i kish dhene 2 mije dollare dhe e kish shoqeruar.Djali kish ikur ne Washington,shteti mbi Kalifornia dhe jetonte atje.Akuzat per vrasje ishin pa asnje baze.patriku nuk kishte vrare njeri.Po eshtrat ne makine e pyet Sandy?Patriku i tergon historine e plakut dhe Sandy habitet.
Fbi ja anullon akt padine e vrasjes pasi del qe vrasje nuk ishte bere.U verifikua qe djali jetonte ne Washington.Akt padia e vjedhjes u anullua dhe u hodh poshte si akuze pasi vjedhja nuk ndodhi ne shtetitn e Missisipit por ne Bahamas dhe shteti nuk kishte juridiksion te denonte per krime te kryera jashte Amerikes.
Patriku kishte merak dhe e parashikonte cfare do bente Trudi.Trudi do mendonte se si te paguanin ndonje njeri dhe te vrisnin Patrikun.Ajo e donte Patrikun e vdekur qe te mbante leket e marra nga agjensia e siguracionit.Patriku i gjalle do te thote qe ajo ti kthente 2 miljonshin.
Patriku bisedon me shokun e tij Sandi dhe i thote qe te flase me avokatin e Trudit,te flase me Trudin dhe Lancen duke permendur gjoja nje informacion,telefonate anonime qe ai(sandy) kishte
marre dhe thuhej qe Trudi e Lance po benin plane per te paguar dike 5mije dollare per te vrare Patrikun.
E verteta ishte qe vertet Trudi dhe Lance kishin folur dhe rene dakord te paguanin dike te vriste Patrikun.Lance kishte shkuar ne klub dhe kish takuar nje shok te vjeter,kriminel dhe kishte folur per te gjetur nje person per te bere vrasjen.Shperblimi 5 mije dollare.Patriku i tregon te njejten gje edhe sherifit te qytetit kur ai shkon dhe takon Patrikun ne Spital.
Avkati i Trudit ja permend Trudit dhe Lances kete informacion.Te dy e mohojne dhe i thone avolatit qe eshte genjeshter.
Sherifi takon Lancen dhe e paralajmeron qe policia ka njohuri per planet e tij dhe eshte nen survejim.
Per kohen qe Patriku ishte ne spital FBI ruan Stefanon dhe i ben presion qe te largoje gjithe njerezit e tij dhe te mos beje asnje tentative te futet ne spital,per te kontaktuar dhe vrare Patrikun,perndryshe Stefano do futet ne burg si pergjegjes per torturat.
Njerezit e Stefanos ishin ne kerkim te Eves duke besuar qe ajo kishte dijeni se ku ndodheshin 90 miljone.Beni Aricia kishte bere disa pagesa kohet e fundit Stefanos, dhe pasuria i kish rene 1 miljon.FBI-ja duke pare qe jeta e Eves ishte ne rrezik dhe 90 miljonshi po te vritej ajo nuk do gjendej me,u hodh ne sulm e alarmuar per te gjetur dhe mbrojtur Even.
Thuhej qe Eva ishte ne Misispi dhe mbante kontakte ne telefon me Sandin dhe Patrikun.Per presion njerezit e Stefanos kishin kapur te jatin e Eves ne Brazil dhe po e mbanin peng deri sa Eva ti dorzohej njerezve te Stefanos.Eva lajmeron FBI ckishte ndodhur.Fbi ja perseri kap Stefanon dhe i ben presion te leshoje te jatin e Eves dhe te heqe dore perfundimisht nga Eva dhe Patriku.Stefano pranon,lajmeron Brazilin qe i jati i Eves te leshohet dhe e braktis ceshtjen e kerkimit.Lajmeron dhe Beni Arician qe hoqi dore nga kjo pune.
FBI-ja lajmeron gjithe Aeroportet ne Amerike te kontrollojne per nje grua braziliane mosha 30vjec,u jepet nje fotografi e Eves dhe nqs shohin ndonje ta mbajne ne arrest.
Eva shkon nje dite ne supermarket te beje pazar dhe shikon nje tip me syze qe po e shikonte fshehtas.Ajo dyshoi qe po e ndiqnin.Del nga supermarketi dhe iken me makine,nje makine po e gjurmonte.Arrin te humb gjurmet dhe shkon ne nje aeroport ne Miami Florida.Ary te pika e kontrollit nje nga nepunesit dyshoi dhe lajmeroi nje te FBI.E morren e arrestuan pasi degjuan qe ajo tha qe ishte braziliane dhe e futen ne burg ne Florida.Eva merr ne telefon nga burgu Sandin.Sandi kerkon per avokat ne Florida,gjen njerin e paguan dhe avokati ne Florida e nxjerr nga burgu.I thote Eves qe te shkoje ne Londer dhe nga Londra ne France dhe te prese aty per telefonate nga Sandi.Eva arrin ne France dhe Sandi i thote aty rri deri sa te mbaroje gjyqi i Patrikut.Ne kerkimin e Patrikut ishin perfshire financiarisht firnma e insurances ku Trudi kish marre leket si dhe nje firme tjeter.Sandi shkon bisedon me firmen e  siguracioneve te Trudit dhe i kerkon marreveshje qe firma te anulloje kerkesen per 2 miljon te kthehen mbrapsht nga Trudi,perndryshe firma do akuzohej per financim kriminal.Firma ra dakord dhe anulloj akt padine per te marre nga Trudi 2 miljon per shkak se Patriku ishte gjalle.Ju kerkua firmes qe te paguaje per shendetin dhe shkollen e vajzes se Trudit dhe firma te financoi deri sa vajza te behej 30 vjec.Firma pranoi.
Vjen koha e gjyqit dhe te gjitha akuzat ishin hedhur poshte.Kishte ngelur vetem nje akuze per Patrikun.Policia merr vesh nga Patriku qe plaku i vdekur ishte perdorur ne djegjen e makines dhe arkivoli kish 4 blloqe betoni.Policia shkon ne varreza hap arkivolin dhe gjen 4 blloqe betoni.Patriku flet me nje gjykates ne Bilpxi qe kish miqesi dhe diskuton kete akuze.
Gjykatesi i thote qe maksimumi per kete krim eshte 1 vit burg ose ekuivalent jo burg per 50 mije dollare gjobe.Paguan gjoben dhe je i lire te shkosh ku te duash.Sandy bisedon me FBI ne dhe bie dakort qe Patriku te ktheje 90 miljon dollare +3% takse=113miljon.Kishin kater vjet nga koha qe Patriku beri vjedhjen,90 miljonshi ishte shtuar nga interesat e depozitimeve ne banke.Nuk ishin me 90 miljone por rreth 130 miljone.113 do i paguhej shtetit pjesa tjeter i ngelej Patrikut dhe Eves.Behet gjyqi dhe dalin ne drite fakte te aktivitetit kriminal te firmes dhe Beni Ariciaj,del ne drite qe me kete pune te piste ishte perfshire edhe nje Senator.FBI po pregatitetj te bente hetim dhe grumbullonte me shume te dhena per senatorin.
Partneret e firmes arrestohen te gjithe.Shkojne te shtepia e Benit dhe gjene gruan,nje suedeze qe u thote nuk e kishte idene ku ishte Beni.Fbi-ja ve njerez gjurmojne gruan e Benit se ku shkonte dhe me ke fliste ne telefon Si perfundim e gjejne Benin ne Londer dhe e arrestojne.
Stefano nje dite takon Sandin avokatin e Ptrikut dhe i thote.Ti e di qe une kam te bej fare me rastin e patrikut,FBi-ne Firmen e avokateve.Thjesh moradisa pagesa per te kerkuar dhe tani cdo gje ka mbaruar.Kam nje pyetje i tha Sandit.Cfare i tha Sandi?Jam Kurioz i tha Stefano kush ka qene ajo grua qe me dha adresen e sakte te Patrikut ne Brazil dhe kush e mori
pagesen time prej gjys milioni.Jam shume kurioze pyeti Stefano.Nuk e di ju pergjigj shkurt Sandy.
Ekziston nje problem i thote Patriku Sandit.Duhen gjetur 2 kushurinjte e Plakut dhe kundrejt ndonje pagese te pranojne qe nuk do bejne letra per te me akuzuar per heqjen nga arkivoli dhe djegjen.Nqs ato marrin avokat dhe leshojne aktakuze une do shkoj ne burg thote patriku i shqetesuar.sandi interesohet dhe meson qe mbesa e plakut ishte pronare e nje lokali Deli qe bente sandwiche dhe kishte nje lokal kafe afer.Sandi shkon shpejt atje dhe lexon emrin e saj etikete ne gjoks Deena.Leshon leket ne banak per nje kafe dhe pastaj i leshon biznes karten e tij.Ajo e shef karten e tij dhe merr vesh qe eshte avokat.Lajm i keq i thote ajo.Kam frike se eshte lajm i keq.Ajo u shqetesua per cunat e saj qe e dinte qe merreshin me droge.Mbase ndonje problem me cunat.Do te doja te flisnim ne tavoline i thote Sandi dhe shkon ulet ne 1 tavoline.Deena vjen dhe ulet.A e lexon gazeten e pyet Sandy.Jo i pergjgigjet Deena.Po televizor a ke pare lajmet kohet e fundit.Jo nuk kam pare i thote ajo.Nuk kam kohe tha ajo,punoj 16 ore ne dite ketu ne lokal dhe shtepi bashke. Ai e pyet se cfare raportesh kishte me plakun duke i dhene emrin e plakut.Eshte gjyshi im.Sandy e pyeti per nje emer tjeter kushuriri ne kalifornia.Ai ka vdekur i thote ajo.Sandy e pyet.Ti je i vetmi farefis i mbetur nga plaku?Po i thote ajo.Une vetem jam.Plaku nuk ka kusherinj te tjere.Sandi i tregon komplet historine e plakut dhe i kerkon asaj qe te mos beje asnje dokument akt padije kunder Patrikut edhe sikur ndonje avokat te mesoje qe ti je kusherira e tij dhe te propozoje te besh letrat.Si shperblim per kete ke nga une i thote Sandi 25 mije $.Cekun e kam ne xhep.Po sikur une te marr avokat dhe bej akt padi,une mund te fitoj me teper se 25 mije.Pse duhet te pranoj oferten tende?Ka nje problem me ate i thote Sandy.Mund te marresh vertet me shume para por kerkon nje kohe me te gjate rreth 5 vjet qe aktpadia te kaloje ne gjyq.Pervec kesaj si mund te vertetosh ne gjyq qe ti je pesron i afert me plakun.Jam person i afert i tha ajo.
Sikur te ishe person aq i afert si ka mundesi qe ti nuk ke qene ne varrimin e tij dhe meson vdekjen e tij sot nga une?pyeti Sandy.
Ajo u mendua pak dhe pyeti Sa eshte maksimumi i pageses qe mund te besh?
50 mije i thote Sandy.
Dakort 
Dina merr 2 ceqe 25 mije dollare dhe firmos nje dokument te Sandit ku cileson qe heq dore nga cdo aktakuze kunder Patrikut.
Fillon gjyqi gjykatesi njehet me faktet,deshmite etj dhe merr vendim 50 mije dollare gjobe per Patrikun.Gjyqi mbyllet,Sandy paguan per patrikun 50 mije.
Patriku merr ne telefon Even.Eva kish shkuar ne France dhe jep lajmin qe gjyqi u fitua dhe ti dergonte FBI-se 113 miljon.Patriku e pyet ku do takoheshin.Patriku do nisej per Brazil te nesernen.Eva i jep daten dhe oren emrin e lokalit qe kishte nje hotel siper.Eva i dergon 113 miljon FBI-se.Patriku iken ne darke dhe takon te jemen.Pasi kalon naten ne shtepine e saj te nesermen dalin bashke dhe e jema e shoqeron ne aeroport per ne Brazil.Patriku shkon te qyteti i vogel ne Brazil dhe e gjen shtepine e vet ashtu sic e kish lene.Makina e tij ishte parkuar ne te njejtin vend ku e kishte lene per here te fundit.
Ai priti me dite per Even dhe Eva nuk erdhi.Pyeti te jatin e saj ne telefon.Ai tha qe nuk dinte gje.Patriku i deshperuar dhe pa leke telefonon Sandin dhe i kerkon 5 mije $.Sandi ja dergon.Eva u zhduk pergjithmone....Ajo mesoi mire leksionet e Patrikut se si te zhdukesh dhe jetosh me identitet te ri.Patriku po mendonte te fillonte te punonte si tutor i gjuhes angleze ne qytetin e vogel brazilian.
Ketu mbaron libri.
Me pelqeu shume si liber.Nje masterplan shume inteligjent i Patrikut
Libri do behet film ne 2010.Po punohet skenari i filmit.

----------

